# Growing Sky!



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Since Rossi died we went out to get a fish to fill his tank 
(kinda we moved Dominic to his tank and the baby is in Dom's)

So here's Sky!










He hasn't eaten much, just a tiny bit of crushed TetraMin Trop. Granules (The only easy ones to crush) but I might get him some blood worms tomorrow from a nearby bait shop and I'll probably move him back into his PetCo cup to grow up some more and be able to remove uneaten food but he'll float in his tank since it has a heater.


----------

